# Would anyone no anything about these?



## Walfy (9 mo ago)

I picked these up in a collection however cannot find what they are when I search the Internet. 
Can anyone shed any light on them? 
Thanks


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Not sure exactly, but here are some educated guesses.



> Audio Devices made blank acetate discs under the trade name Audiodisc for home-cut recordings (such as the "V-Discs" popular during World War II), as well as lacquer blanks for the professional recording industry.


https://www.discogs.com/label/648022-Audio-Devices-Inc
These are acetate blanks which somebody has recorded with Isaac Albéniz's "Almaria," part of the Iberia piano suite composed 1905-1909.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iberia_(Alb%C3%A9niz)


"Marian Hall" could be the performer, or the location of the recording. There have been many musicians with that name. I would guess this one was not famous. She probably had the recordings made in the back of some music store in the Midwest of the United States.

From the looks of these, I'd date them from 1939-1945. The extra holes in the label seem to be a characteristic of the acetate masters -- many of the other Audiodiscs pictured on Discogs have them.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

The 4th record saying "Alpenis" gave me a bit of a chuckle. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It's very confusing that there re so many people with the same name.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


> Not sure exactly, but here are some educated guesses.
> 
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/label/648022-Audio-Devices-Inc
> ...


Yeah. This.

Hard to say . . . they could be recordings of someone's graduate recital, or just a vanity recording. 

There's also not a lot of info online about "Amaranth Records" either. Amaranth Records | THE NORTHWEST MUSIC ARCHIVES

*Amaranth* is an ancient grain that is similar to quinoa.

*Audiodisc* is a brand of lacquer disc (sometime known as acetate or instantaneous disc) that was introduced to the US market in 1938 by _Audio Devices_, _Inc_. I think they may have been around as late as the 1970s. Audiodisc (1938 - ) | Museum of Obsolete Media 

*Audiodisc* is one of many brands of blank recordable discs that the public bought in order to cut "instant disc" recordings on cutting machine/playback turntables, so they could quickly listen to what they'd just recorded. Although mostly used by amateur enthusiasts at home -- some commercial audio studios also used them as "reference discs" so that their clients could go home and review what they'd recorded. Audiodisc | THE NORTHWEST MUSIC ARCHIVES


----------

